# 55 gallon aquarium sealed chamber



## nyoom (Nov 6, 2016)

Hello all! I'm not a tortoise owner yet, but I'm doing research on how to make a big enough indoor setup. I already own a 55 gallon aquarium (48L x 13D x 21H) and was wondering: Could I use it as a sealed chamber for a baby greek, either upright or turned on its side?


----------



## cmacusa3 (Nov 6, 2016)

I built this one today for one of my small leopard torts. I'm still tweaking the temps. I siliconed down the wood on the top except for the lid part of course. Right now the temps and humidity are holding very steady.


----------



## GingerLove (Nov 6, 2016)

55 gallon is a good start for a small tortoise, but eventually they will need more space. I have a Russian who loved the 55 for a little while, but then started getting antsy. Keep an eye out on Kreg's list and at garage sales. That's where I've gotten most of my stuff.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Nov 6, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> 55 gallon is a good start for a small tortoise, but eventually they will need more space. I have a Russian who loved the 55 for a little while, but then started getting antsy. Keep an eye out on Kreg's list and at garage sales. That's where I've gotten most of my stuff.




This is a good point Ginger made. I'm assuming you are talking about a baby tort or a small juvenile. Anything bigger would be to big for a 55 gallon.


----------



## nyoom (Nov 6, 2016)

So a little guy would have enough leg room for a bit? That's a thought then. I also have what I think is a 100 or 120 that is missing a front pane that I could probably convert, but that one will take quite a bit more elbow grease to get anywhere approaching useful. I notice that a lot of people use outdoor pens for their torts. Do I have to leave them out all night? We get a lot of predators around here. 



Abramsmytankturtle said:


> This is a good point Ginger made. I, assuming you are talking about a baby tort or a small juvenile. Anything bigger would be to big for a 55 gallon.



Yeah I did say "baby" in the original post. It's probably far too narrow to be of use for more than a year or two at most, which is why I asked about turning it on its side, since 55 gallons are taller than wide.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Nov 6, 2016)

nyoom said:


> So a little guy would have enough leg room for a bit? That's a thought then. I also have what I think is a 100 or 120 that is missing a front pane that I could probably convert, but that one will take quite a bit more elbow grease to get anywhere approaching useful. I notice that a lot of people use outdoor pens for their torts. Do I have to leave them out all night? We get a lot of predators around here.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I did say "baby" in the original post. It's probably far too narrow to be of use for more than a year or two at most, which is why I asked about turning it on its side, since 55 gallons are taller than wide.




The back of mine is missing a panel which made it easier to work with. I just cut a piece of plywood for the back. I actually liked it that way because I was able to mount my thermostats and wiring to the wood.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Nov 6, 2016)

As far as the outdoor pens, some leave them out and others bring them in. All my torts come in at night.


----------



## nyoom (Nov 6, 2016)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> The back of mine is missing a panel which made it easier to work with. I just cut a piece of plywood for the back. I actually liked it that way because I was able to mount my thermostats and wiring to the wood.



Is it sad that I would never have thought of that? That would definitely be less expensive than my other ideas. My major other concern is that it's apparently difficult to keep glass enclosures warm enough. Should I be concerned about that?

Edit: Also how did you attach it to the back?


----------



## cmacusa3 (Nov 6, 2016)

nyoom said:


> Is it sad that I would never have thought of that? That would definitely be less expensive than my other ideas. My major other concern is that it's apparently difficult to keep glass enclosures warm enough. Should I be concerned about that?




Nope, I have 2 ceramic heat emitters mounted set on thermostats for this one. I have a smaller tank that has one and it barely kicks on for the heat at night. During the day it never comes on because the lights keep the right temps.

Attach it with clear silicone. Any lumber yard will also cut the wood for the measurement you bring them.


----------



## nyoom (Nov 6, 2016)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Nope, I have 2 ceramic heat emitters mounted set on thermostats for this one. I have a smaller tank that has one and it barely kicks on for the heat at night. During the day it never comes on because the lights keep the right temps.
> 
> Attach it with clear silicone. Any lumber yard will also cut the wood for the measurement you bring them.



Oh that's good, though I think I can borrow my dad's workshop for that bit. 

I'm not sure I'll need quite _that_ much heat though.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Nov 6, 2016)

nyoom said:


> Oh that's good, though I think I can borrow my dad's workshop for that bit.
> 
> I'm not sure I'll need quite _that_ much heat though.



No you shouldn't need that much heat for the Greek


----------



## nyoom (Nov 6, 2016)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> No you shouldn't need that much heat for the Greek



Thanks a lot for your help! It should be another couple of months before I'm ready for my new little guy if all goes well, but I don't think it hurts to be prepared.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Nov 6, 2016)

nyoom said:


> Thanks a lot for your help! It should be another couple of months before I'm ready for my new little guy if all goes well, but I don't think it hurts to be prepared.


Absolutely no problem. Stick around keep us updated. I'm sure you've been reading too. Lots of great info on the site and tons to help with the little Greek.


----------

